# Grand Blanc, MI game



## Team Bizzaro (Sep 28, 2007)

We are looking for a couple players to join our 3.5 D&D campain. We are loacted in Grand Blanc, MI. Which is about an hour north of detroit, and 45 mins from Lansing and Ann Arbor. We play on Tuesday nights from 7-11.


----------

